
Targeting Incest and Promoting Individualism - throw0101a
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2019/11/roman-catholic-church-ban-in-the-middle-ages-loosened-family-ties/
======
throw0101a
Few other other articles on the paper:

* [https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2019/11/07/7772764...](https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2019/11/07/777276474/western-individualism-may-have-roots-in-the-medieval-churchs-obsession-with-ince)

* [https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/how-early-christian-...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/how-early-christian-church-gave-birth-today-s-weird-europeans)

* [https://nationalpost.com/news/world/medieval-catholicism-exp...](https://nationalpost.com/news/world/medieval-catholicism-explains-the-differences-between-cultures-to-this-day-researchers-say)

